# Bupropion or low dose Sulpiride/Amisulpride?



## Diya (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> The only legal drugs that could enhance dopaminergic transmission in my country are Bupropion (Wellbutrin XL), and Sulpiride (Dogmatil). The pharmacist said that he will search the database for Amisulpride meanwhile.
> 
> Bupropion is a dopamine and noradrenaline reuptake inhibitor.
> Sulpiride/Amisulpride are antipsychotic drugs that can enhance dopaminergic transmission at very low dose.
> ...


Actually I would prefer the combination of both.  Releasing dopamine and at the same time inhibiting it's reuptake sounds interesting. Could be a little bit dangerous too... who knows


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

wellbutrin makes me so anxious, im not ready for it yet, way to much anxiety i dont know how to handle


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> I know that 50-200mg is a low enough dose of Amisulpride, but what about Sulpiride?


150mg Sulpiride were given in the studies I saw for depression.



> And, shouldn't I take a dose lower than 150mg of bupropion (XR) if I take it with one of the above? The wellbutrin that is available is the extended release version, so I shouldn't really crush it, etc.


Don't crush the Wellbutrin (XL) tablets! If you want to do this experiment, then start with the lowest dose (150mg) as a whole tablet.

Taking an anticonvulsant like Klonopin first would make everything safe(r).


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, starting with the lowest dose possible was a good idea. If you feel much anxiety or "muscle 
twitching" then take the Xanax.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Your heart rate is 120bpm? As in, it beats two times every second...?

P.S. I'm not sure the benefits of amisulpride apply to sulpiride, except for the dopamine autoreceptor effect which should work with all antipsychotics.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't expect D2 antagonist + Wellbutrin to do much. It'd be different though if you combined sulpiride with selegiline, or selegiline with Wellbutrin.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Diya said:


> Any type of MAOIs are not available in my country. You see, my country is quite drug-phobic. One day I asked for L-tyrosine and couldn't find it any where can you believe that?


The internet is available in your country though. Just buy whatever you need online.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> If you added an SSRI to this regimen of yours, I'll bet your response would be either on par with or superior to that of an MAOI. Lower side effects, no food restrictions, and no drug interactions either.


Maybe even better regardless of side effects? Sounds like there's a lot of dopaminergic action going on here. I may want to try this combo if it's significantly more stimulative than bupropion by itself.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Diya said:


> I've added Fluoxetine to my regimen.
> 
> My current regimen/day:
> Sulpiride 150mg
> ...


What time do you take the fluoxetine? Night is best in my opinion.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I kicked away my Lexapro cold turkey without having any WD symptoms and stopped the Selegiline too. I already have a script for Wellbutrin 300mg and will likely get Solian (Amisulpride 50mg x 50) in 4 days (it's very easy to get in my country). When I have that stuff I'll mix it with Klonopin 2mg bid and see what happens.  I think Amisulpride is better than Sulpiride for things like that.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> I kicked away my Lexapro cold turkey without having any WD symptoms and stopped the Selegiline too. I already have a script for Wellbutrin 300mg and will likely get Solian (Amisulpride 50mg x 50) in 4 days (it's very easy to get in my country). When I have that stuff I'll mix it with Klonopin 2mg bid and see what happens.  I think Amisulpride is better than Sulpiride for things like that.


Why did you stop the selegiline and Lexapro?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Because I'm sure I don't need them anymore. Also it's time for a little experimenting, isn't it?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> Because I'm sure I don't need them anymore. Also it's time for a little experimenting, isn't it?


Selegiline would boost Wellbutrin so you don't get as much noradrenaline with lower doses, and Lexapro would relieve any anxiety...


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> But Medline I thought your regimen worked very well for SA. What happened?


I think I don't need these drugs anymore.



> By the way, let me know if one of your eyelids start twitching after welbutrin+amisulpride. My right eyelid has been twitching for two days even on xanax. It kinda gets annoying after a while.


I guess I won't use this combo. I have another reason too. I had alcohol problems in the past and 50mg Amisulpride seem to make alcoholics drink even more: http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=14002091



> Selegiline would boost Wellbutrin so you don't get as much noradrenaline with lower doses, and Lexapro would relieve any anxiety...


I'll think about it, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

What about side effects? You still have this eyelid twitching? You shouldn't go up in dose in the near future IMHO because I'm not sure if this twitching couldn't be some minor seizure activity or aura of a seizure. It could also be nothing, I don't know. Xanax is definitely a less powerful anticonvulsant than Klonopin by the way. As you feel improvement after just a few days you could stay at this dose for the next 2-3 weeks if you think it's safe.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you will see significant improvement the next weeks (some days are nothing), great that you have little side effects.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Diya said:


> Since I added Fluoxetine to the mix 5 days ago and I noticed these effects:
> 
> - I'm no longer smiling for no reason.
> - I'm no longer stimulated. (Have to drink tea now)
> ...


You started on 20mg fluoxetine? That's bound to be a horrible experience. I recommend starting at 5mg or less and titrating up slowly in 1-5mg increments. Also, mirtazapine or trazodone could fine-tune its effects.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Diya said:


> The smallest dose I found is 20mg and it's powder in a capsule so I can't accurately divide it.


You could open it up, pour the powder out and divide it into 4 equal piles


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Diya said:


> I'll keep taking the 20mg dose. No need to open and divide stuff besides it will kick in faster. I can tolerate the side effects, summer holiday starts next week. I'm curious to know how it ends.
> 
> By the way, when I was about to fall asleep many muscles in my body would suddenly contract waking me up. Happened many times. (No falling dreams)


Prozac should give you 2-3 weeks of these bad effects, then it'll switch around and you'll find yourself feeling happy and optimistic for no reason. I'm sure this will combine well with the other things you're taking, to give a pretty strong empathogen/stimulant type effect.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Benzos are useful for the weeks of insomnia you'll get off fluoxetine, if you have any. If not, you could easily order alternatives legally like phenibut; these will not get seized.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Medline said:


> I kicked away my Lexapro cold turkey without having any WD symptoms and stopped the Selegiline too. I already have a script for Wellbutrin 300mg and will likely get Solian (Amisulpride 50mg x 50) in 4 days (it's very easy to get in my country). When I have that stuff I'll mix it with Klonopin 2mg bid and see what happens.  I think Amisulpride is better than Sulpiride for things like that.


I agree with euphoria. Selegiline will increase dopamine levels and allow a lower dose of bupropion to be used, therefore weakening the norepinephrine reuptake inhibition. Adding a low dose of pramipexole may be beneficial as well.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Diya said:


> The worst side effect is insomnia I wake up every 20mins if I ever fell asleep in the first place.


Take 400-600mg of gabapentin or pregabalin, or 1-2mg clonazepam an hour before bedtime. It most likely would be ideal to switch every other day (preg, clon, preg, clon...) or (gaba, clon, gaba, clon).

Not only will this improve your sleep quality, but all these drugs will thwart any potential risk of seizure.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

IllusionalFate said:


> I agree with euphoria. Selegiline will increase dopamine levels and allow a lower dose of bupropion to be used, therefore weakening the norepinephrine reuptake inhibition. Adding a low dose of pramipexole may be beneficial as well.


If i have to choose between Selegiline+Amisulpride or Selegiline+Pramipexole which combo is best and why?

And what do you guys think about Selegiline+ very low dose Ritalin?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Beffrey28 said:


> If i have to choose between Selegiline+Amisulpride or Selegiline+Pramipexole which combo is best and why?


Selegiline + amisulpride is better. Selegiline + pramipexole would still hit the autoreceptors, therefore decreasing dopamine release.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Diya said:


> I'll go buy some Alprazolam.


Alprazolam will only help you initially fall asleep, not get a full night's sleep like clonazepam; this is due to the latter having a much longer half-life.

Clonazepam can also induce 24 hours of anxiolysis AND it provides more powerful anticonvulsant properties than alprazolam.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.schizophrenia.com:8080/jiveforums/message.jspa?messageID=25637

Found a nasty side effect of Amisulpride. Apparently it raises Prolactin levels what causes a very low sex drive.
It also can lower testosterone levels. Don't want to mess with that.
Any other options to potentiate Selegiline?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Beffrey28 said:


> http://www.schizophrenia.com:8080/jiveforums/message.jspa?messageID=25637
> 
> Found a nasty side effect of Amisulpride. Apparently it raises Prolactin levels what causes a very low sex drive.
> It also can lower testosterone levels. Don't want to mess with that.
> Any other options to potentiate Selegiline?


That might be because of its poor blood-brain barrier penetration, and could be solved by using a different antipsychotic at low doses. Low BBB penetration = higher dose required for effects = more peripheral side-effects.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Weird stuff. I almost ordered, but thought i needed to do some more research. Happy i did. Not messing with thiss stuff. I will look further for something to boost Selegiline.
Man, if there was something that made PEA last for 8 hours....lol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I personally take risperdal which is an antipsychotic that affects dopamine and wellbutrin 150 mg. I feel the combination is working good for me i also take an ssri(prozac). The sexual side effects from the prozac have diminished and i have more motivation since starting the wellbutrin.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15665803


> *Hyperprolactinemia after low dose of amisulpride.*
> 
> Kopecek M, Bares M, Svarc J, Dockery C, Horácek J.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, now i am sure. Goodbye Amisulpride before even trying...:no
Medline, what do you think of Selegiline + very low dose Ritalin?
And do you happen to know of something that can maybe last PEA a little while longer?

Thanks


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=242918

Found this thread about Selegiline + Ritalin.
It sounds promising but before i will try i would really like the opinion of you experts.
Guess it will be pretty awesome if i use it as needed. And i think with all the supps i use and Klonopin + Lexapro crashing is not very likely?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> Medline, what do you think of Selegiline + very low dose Ritalin?


Sounds promising, you just have to be really careful.



> And do you happen to know of something that can maybe last PEA a little while longer?


I don't think PEA + Selegiline can be used as a daily treatment for SA, just recreational. Higher doses of Selegiline will make it act longer, but don't go too high, you don't want an unselective MAOI. There are other theoretic strategies that might work, euphoria is very creative in this regard.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

The blood test for prolactin levels costs ~ 30$ (doctor appointment... not included). My insurance would cover all this, but I live in Europe, don't know about US. Sulpiride and Amisulpride have been tested in enough controlled clinical trials, they are approved in big countries and are being used in doses up to ~ 1000mg / day. I have taken up to 400mg Amisulpride / day myself and I'm in no way afraid that I have damaged my body. At least my doctor says I'm in perfect physical health condition.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

LoL, this guy gives you any (non-)controlled prescription drug you ask him for - nice pharmacist!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I want such a friend too.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Medline said:


> > Medline, what do you think of Selegiline + very low dose Ritalin?
> 
> 
> Sounds promising, you just have to be really careful.


It doesn't seem too dangerous to me since increased noradrenaline levels induced by Ritalin won't be potentiated. 5-7.5mg of selegiline combined with 10mg+ Ritalin sounds like a great combo.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I knew about noradrenaline and I wasn't exactly afraid of a heart attack or stroke.  But when trying such "experiments" starting with low doses is always good advice. Too high doses can bring up anxiety or psychosis.



> It (Selegiline) potentiates ritalin roughly 5 times. The cool thing is it seems to potentiate the stimulant effect about half as much as it potentiates its euphoric effect. I take 10mg selegiline and 5mg ritalin a day and it provides me with an astonishingly clean slightly stimulating dopamine high most of the day. Most notibly it lengthens ritalins effects (even stimulant) rediculously. Check into ritalins effects on dopamine and do the math. Truly a cool combo... just do NOT doubt the 5x potentiation and take even 10-15mg of ritalin w/ selegiline the first time. Even small doses like 10mg will ruin your entire day with a stimulant overdose.


This comes from a person who has extensive experience with potent stimulants like crystal meth and amphetamine. Persons with less or no stimulant experience/tolerance should start such combos careful, that's my point. Body weight effects drug blood levels too...


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah i saw his report too. That's why i want to start with 'just' 5mg Selegiline+2.5 mg Ritalin and see what it's effects are. Maybe and hopefully those doses are high enough for me. I don't need a high or euphoric feeling all day long so a nice stimulating effect will be enough for me. 
If i want to be high or euphoric i still have PEA and GBL, so i will be having my fun moments lol.
I guess Selegiline+Ritalin, Klonopin, Lexapro, Piracetam and my supps. will be a really nice combo.


----------



## silent73 (Jul 10, 2009)

I had SA off and on over the years, so that is why I wanted to post a response.

I have been taking daily - bupropion (300mg) + Selegiline (2.5mg)

The bupropion took a couple weeks before I noticed the effects and I really liked the way it made me feel. 
Strange enough, it stopped me buying energy supplements that I think increased SA and smoking.
Over the next couple of months, it seemed to work better each week (it slowly increases the amount in your blood)
You are not supposed to take these sublingually, but recently I started doing that and found a big increase in the effectiveness.
If anyone is stupid enough to do it that way like me, it is best to only to switch between both methods of taking them, otherwise your mouth can get sore after a while.

I started getting more talkative at this point. And the bupropion got me really concentrating on things, I would watch the crappiest shows on TV and find them interesting. I would read everything in sight on the internet.

Then I started taking Selegine almost 2 weeks ago. This should not be taken with Bupropion and could harm you.
Anyways, I would only take 1 pill (5mg) every 2 days and after a couple weeks, I began to feel it. (IT can take up to 6-8 weeks) 
I am starting to feel the effects of the selegiline and like it.
Just like I can stop typing this, is how I have been with everything lately.

Summary:

Don't take energy supplements (i.e Rockstar) when you have SA and avoid a lot of cafeein (found that out the hard way)

Bupropion is the best thing I have found so far that has made me feel the way I want to feel and I don't need energy supplements as Bupropion makes me feel energetic in a much better way.
Also, it takes weeks before you start to feel the effects of these types of meds (at least a couple of weeks for bupropion).

So far most of these good effects on SA were accomplished solely with Bupropion.
Selegiline has proved great so far also, but is still too early to tell.

Again, don't take bupropion + Selegilne together. I am stupid for doing it that way.


----------



## Buffy1 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Wellbutrin with Amisulpride*

I have been taking 150 mg Wellbutr and 50 mg of Amisulpride, and had good results. 
The Dr suggested I increas the Wellbu to 300 mg XL which I did with the Amisul. and spent the whole day in bed, extremely drowsy, sleepy. I also took 1 mg of lorezepam in the morning?. What's wrong in this combo?

Thanks to all, Buffy


----------



## Flusher (Jun 24, 2011)

Is amisulpride and wellbutrin a safe combo?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> Found a nasty side effect of Amisulpride. Apparently it raises Prolactin levels what causes a very low sex drive.


I don't think this will be an issue for our purposes. The D2 receptor inhibits prolactin release so antagonism at this receptor will increase prolactin, but if dopamine levels are elevated then D2 activity should at least be normal...



> Is amisulpride and wellbutrin a safe combo?


If doses are properly titrated then I don'[t see any problem with it. Infact I think it would be safer than bupropion alone becasue less bupropion will be necessary - thus less NA...


----------



## ro man (Dec 3, 2011)

hi there its my first post Im wondering what you guys would think to bupropion for my self , probably in the morning , I take mirtazapine 45 at night , aripierazole 30 in the morning and sulpride and acamprosate three times daily , I also have valium for going out.
I have wondered about bupropion a lot since researching the web - a cathinone , it could increase my sociability motivation and drive. 
hope Im doing this right Ihave never done anything forum related apart from browsing!


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

i promised i write message about my week-long usage of 50mg sulpiride with 300 xl bupropion
(along with .5 mg klonopin + 25mg seroquel before bed)

so...first day was very energetic (i remember time ago when i started taking sulpiride first day was stim-like too), i thought it may be too much
but next day i felt very tired, dreamy and lethargic
now its 6th day of using and i SEE some differences in me, less shaky less heartrace but a lot of stupidier i talk a lot of **** i think, sedated a bit, i wasnt like this before

so i am still in dilema using or not using? :-D or should i increase WB ?
perhaps i gonna use yohimbine time from time it activates me a lot


----------

